# Underdeveloped Dominant Function - Possible?



## SerenityFX (Mar 6, 2011)

Is it possible to have an underdeveloped function for people who are as old as early 20s? I have been doing a lot of reading into the cognitive functions for the past couple of weeks and am finding that I don't strongly fall under any of the categories, although a few of them do describe me fairly accurately. The problem here is, I want to figure out my dominant function so I can begin working on that. I did the cognitive processes test and ended up with an 'excellent use' result in only one of the categories: introverted feeling. However, I honestly don't think I'm really all that emotionally intelligent or in touch with my feelings. It's an area that I've been spending the last little while working on though, even before my discovery of the MBTI. 

What are the activities and thought patterns I can engage in to further develop this function? What are the traits of a person with extraordinarily healthy Fi, and is it hard to reach that level? From the information I've gathered on various threads, it seems to be a function that's incredibly difficult to master. :angry:


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

A healthy Ji, stripped of all other functions that may influence it, should be determined in its selection of what it wants. If Ji or Je stands indecisive it suggests it being inferior to that of Pi+Pe.


----------



## SerenityFX (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not quite sure I understand, can you expand on that? When you say inferior, are you implying that it's not the dominant function?


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Underdeveloped based on what measurement?

Start here: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/8121-beginners-guide-mbti.html


----------



## bloomedmoon (Nov 5, 2010)

not having a very well developed dominant function would almost entail relying on ones shadow functions more often would it not?
Though perhaps just disconnected/unaware of oneself.


----------



## SerenityFX (Mar 6, 2011)

Souled In said:


> Underdeveloped based on what measurement?


Not based on any official measurement, just my own perception of it. I don't feel I have any true dominant function in the sense that it's more developed and used more often than all the others.

Disconnected from self sums me up the majority of my life pretty nicely, I probably just need to do a little digging around to figure out where it is I stand with these functions. I'll definitely think about the reliance on shadow functions, it might shed some much-needed insight.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

If you go the reliance on shadow route, I suggest considering why you would do that. Try to think of when you started doing that, and what happened. If you can debunk the myth you were operating at that time, you might naturally fall back into harmony, provided you make the plans to maintain it.

Disconnected from self, not sure what that means. You mean you just arent focused on sensory details and more on intuition, or on Thinking more than feeling?

I think the dominant function is called dominant because of our preference for it. But, if you are working on engines all day long, your dominant function is the one you are relying for your life, you know?

Dominant function perhaps can be described as, in times of stress, when you need to recharge, what do you do. This is the most natural easiest thing for us.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

It is possible for you to simply misunderstand or deny which function you use dominantly. I don't know whether or not it's possible to have an underdeveloped dominant function, but I know that I spent a very long time trying to convince people I was a different type when I denied my own functions. Basically, I didn't believe that I was "logical" enough to be Ti-dominant because I express my emotions frequently. Sometimes in order to understand your dominant functions you have to look at the whole. After all, a healthy INTP also uses Fe, so why could I not express my emotions while being logical?

Sometimes we misunderstand just what exactly it means to be an unhealthy type. Things like trauma, internal conflict and low self esteem almost never change your personality type. The only way to be a truly unhealthy type is to completely undermine your most basic thought patterns, which is actually a lot harder than people realize. It is much more likely that you are struggling to understand yourself, than it is that you have an undeveloped dominant function.

Also, point of interest, it is very possible to have an auxiliary function stronger than your dominant. Have you taken the cognitive functions test?


----------

